# Queen Rain and the St(c)reams of Inner Awakening



## AuraLicht (Aug 24, 2013)

Late this afternoon I had a walk in the forest within the property I live.

I enjoy taking off my shoes and feel the humid, wet and soft sensation of mud and stones underneath the soles of my feet.

Looked at my legs; so "dirty" my mother would say, "now go and wash yourself".

Fortunately for me, she could not see.
Unfortunately for her, she could not see.

Keep walking, listening to the birds singing, a quick look at the horizon, farewelling the Sun.
Suddenly, a voice come from the forest behind me.
It is the sound of Energy transformed into Matter.

It is the Rain. Queen Rain.
As she gently flies with her invisible wings, raindrops like tears bless the creature of the World Below, in a playful cry of joy.

(I hear she is coming. She is just there behind but did not yet touched me).

The sky gets dark. The wind start to blow. Trees, palms and shrubs are shaken by it, like impatiently waiting to be embraced by the watery arms of Queen Rain.
Seems like all Nature bows and waves to her coming.

And I am standing there, in the midst of this wild temple, waiting for my turn to become united with the Flying Waters of Creation.

When finally reached by its liquid fingers, shivers like quick st(c)reams flow down my body, awakening those inner ones, running underneath the layers of my bodily microcosm.

And suddenly, I feel so nourished, so refreshed by this touch of Life no human invention could ever replicate.


----------



## travelin (Aug 25, 2013)

i like it.

I ve literally felt what you are talking about. 

moreso than the washing away of the dirt is the washing of the spirit in rain.

now lets go to starbucks.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 27, 2013)

what just happened? i blacked out there for a minute.


----------

